# Edge Pads



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The Edge pads are something that I've meant to give a fair trial to since early last year.

After the success of using the shMITT's, I thought it would be rude not to, the shMITT's have done nothing but impress me since purchase.

Early yesterday morning, this 'small' cardboard box lands on my desk -










Inside -

3 x Edge2000 adaptors. 2 for the rotaries and one for the PC -










8" Wool pads, I've always really wanted to get to grips with wool pads.
Black is Heavy Cut
Yellow is Medium Cut
Green is Light Cut










8" Edge 2000 Wave pads -
Black is heavy cut
Yellow is medium cut
Green is light cut
Blue is finishing
White is Ultrafine finishing -










6" Edge 2000 DA pads for the PC -










To say that I'm looking forward to giving these pads a good try out is bit of an understatement.

Expect some fair write ups included in my "Show it Offs" over the next few weeks of this pads:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

steve they are nice pads to use ..... and effectively you have 2 pads as if one side gets clogged you can spin it over and use the fresh side.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Steve! Look forward to the review.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I also like the idea behind these; dual side and very quick change.

Might have to see how they go

Nice one Steve


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It'll save you a few hours per detail, those hours being spent trying to separate the pad from the Metabo backing plate! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Look forward to hearing your thoughts on these pads. :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice delivery that mate, looking forward to reading how you get on with them.
I've fancied trying some too for the PC I have.


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Great!
As a newbie, this is one pad type i have shortlisted to use with the PC (rotary) when i buy one later in the year.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Look forward to the write ups Steve!

Ooh, while i remember, how are yo udoing with the PTG write up mate? :wave:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice bulk order, look out for the write ups!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice one Steve, Looking forward to the write up on these:thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Been using them for a while. Got the orange pad when it wasnt on the main product list. Would like to know what other people think of it. Get loads of marring with any of the cutting pads, the paint must be so soft. Find the polishing and finishing pads do the job. Cant comment on the 8" rotary pads, not that rich yet!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> It'll save you a few hours per detail, those hours being spent trying to separate the pad from the Metabo backing plate! :lol:


It's putting the buggers back on centred that takes me the time. I just can't get it right somedays.

This was one of the big selling point of the pads, the fact that they will be spinning centered every time:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes a very good point indeed,and also they take a matter of seconds to disconnect and then turn over


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well... I have these waiting to be used just waiting for you to be the Guiney Pig Steve...


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've only managed to give the blue 8" finishing pad a wirl on the Metabo to date, doing some side by side comparisions against a Megs W9006 finishing pad. I used Menzerna FF PO85RD and a bit of Last Touch.

I've got to say that I couldn't tell a difference in the finish that I could create with both sets of pads.

I really need to get my hands on an older car to give the coarser pads / wool pads a proper spin out.

First impressions going by what I found with the Blue Edge pad are good though.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Steve! Look forward to your thoughts on the cutting pads, I don't really get on well with Meguiars cutting pads.

Prefer the LC cutting pads, seems to bite equally as well but without the real hardness of the pad.


----------



## Mikeyc (Mar 2, 2007)

Steve,

I've been using Edge Pads for the last year or so on my PC. They are top notch. I have 5 of the 6" flat pads (one of each color), 5 of the 6" wave pads (one of each color), and four of the new 4" pads (yellow, green, orange, & white). I bought the wave pads for a rotary that I have yet to buy. However, I've used the flat pads 4" & 6" extensively. 

Among the many, many features I've enjoyed about these pads two of my favorite are being able to switch pad size without switching backing plates and the automatic pad centering. One might think auto-pad centering is no big deal on a PC, but it noticeably reduces the amount of vibration in the machine.


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cheers Mikeyc

Any idea where I could get 4" edge pads in the UK?? Anyone.

I just wrecked my yellow 4" SFX pad yesterday, it practically disintegrated with boits of foam going everywhere. It wasn't used much either! I don't think it liked the edge conditioning brush that I used on it though...


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

izzi613 said:


> Cheers Mikeyc
> 
> Any idea where I could get 4" edge pads in the UK?? Anyone.
> 
> I just wrecked my yellow 4" SFX pad yesterday, it practically disintegrated with boits of foam going everywhere. It wasn't used much either! I don't think it liked the edge conditioning brush that I used on it though...


I will have the 4" edge pads in stock shortly:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

look forward to a few pics on this one Steve


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> look forward to a few pics on this one Steve


I think that I've found the right test bed, watch this space:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had the edge pads and adaptor for my makita since i bought it last summer, they werent to my liking at all. 

I also noticed a horror post on Autopia a month or 2 ago where one of the edge pads seperated and the metal adaptor went clean into the paint of the car the guy was detailing, thats one of the reasons i was put off trying them again...


horses for courses and all that though :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

^^^^^there was a thread on the autogeek forum posted last week aswell where something similar happened


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> ^^^^^there was a thread on the autogeek forum posted last week aswell where something similar happened


Could easily be the same one, i think it was the top of the bumper on a bluey/green car?

was nasty anyways!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> I've had the edge pads and adaptor for my makita since i bought it last summer, they werent to my liking at all.
> 
> I also noticed a horror post on Autopia a month or 2 ago where one of the edge pads seperated and the metal adaptor went clean into the paint of the car the guy was detailing, thats one of the reasons i was put off trying them again...
> 
> horses for courses and all that though :thumb:


Cheer's for the heads up Clark:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Clark said:


> Could easily be the same one, i think it was the top of the bumper on a bluey/green car?
> 
> was nasty anyways!


very well could be as it was on the same place as you mentioned clark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Found the link on Autopia, it wasnt the adaptor that went into the paint, more like the plastic section within the pad it seems....

http://autopia.org/forum/machine-polishing/83923-colossal-mistake.html?highlight=mistake


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> Found the link on Autopia, it wasnt the adaptor that went into the paint, more like the plastic section within the pad it seems....
> 
> http://autopia.org/forum/machine-polishing/83923-colossal-mistake.html?highlight=mistake


That was a fun thread to read.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Been using these for months, and they are very good! the softer ones are VERY soft!

Craig


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I still have concerns about the adaptor coming into contact with the paint...


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think if you read on in that thread on Autopia things change a little.
It is likely that this is an isolated case, but the power of the internet can blow things out of proportion.
It sounds as if the manufacturer would put things right given the chance if their product was liable to damage.

I have read other threads where backing plates have come off rotaries / PCs resulting in metal coming into contact with paint, but that doesn't stop us using them, just taking care that the backing plates have been put on correctly


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

As someone has stated on that thread there are a lot more issues with backing plate problems than anything connected with the edge


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I've had a Sonus 6" DAS backing plate failure with the PC where the bolt sheared away from the backing plate leaving the threaded part in the PC and the backing plate/pad spun away, fortunately I was using very light pressure at the time and managed to prevent any damage, it hasn't stopped me using the system, I do however check the backing plate regularly and change it if I'm not 100% happy.


----------



## Mikeyc (Mar 2, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> I think if you read on in that thread on Autopia things change a little.
> It is likely that this is an isolated case, but the power of the internet can blow things out of proportion.
> It sounds as if the manufacturer would put things right given the chance if their product was liable to damage.
> 
> I have read other threads where backing plates have come off rotaries / PCs resulting in metal coming into contact with paint, but that doesn't stop us using them, just taking care that the backing plates have been put on correctly


I had a problem about a year ago with a Lake Country backing plate/adapter setup damaging my car. The plate somehow spun right off the adpater mid polish. Lake Country basically told me to take a long walk off a short pier. This is why I now use Edge pads. On the occassion that I read about someone having a problem with their pads Edge stands behind their product and makes things right.

If you read the thread linked here from Autopia you'll see Edge split the cost of the repair with the detailer. They could not determine if it was user error or a defective pad. This is 100% more than Lake Country offered me when I had a problem.


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

Clark said:


> Found the link on Autopia, it wasnt the adaptor that went into the paint, more like the plastic section within the pad it seems....
> 
> http://autopia.org/forum/machine-polishing/83923-colossal-mistake.html?highlight=mistake


Clark, If I may, Since the thread on Autopia was locked because some guys got into it not related to the post, I would like you to read the same post on autogeek site. After reading the post and because I KNOW THE ADAPTER CANNOT HIT, I called and challenged the poster to take the same pad and adapter and make the other side of the bumper identical to the one he damaged. I backed it up by offering to pay for the bumper repair. Feel free to read it and the results below but the end result was the customer concluded that the neither the adatper NOR PLATE hit the car and he in fact applied way too much pressure and burned the paint even with the PC. The orange pad is aggressive and so must have been the chemicals he used. After discussing it with him we decided to cover half the repair bill even though we were deemed even by the customer totally not responsible. Believe me, we could not be selling this system if it damaged cars. We are in the business of making cars look GREAT!

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/porter-cable-7424-pad-forum/3634-polishing-fun.html


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is the sort of backup that inspires confidence in products. :thumb: 
Having a set of Edge 2000 pads myself I can't see how the adapter can come into contacta with the paint.
Looking at that thread on Autopia the guy kind of gives the game away when he says that the foam of the pad looked kind of molten. also the damage to the pad does not look compatable to the damage on the bumper.
Like I said in my previous post one of the downsides of the internet is that mis-information can be spread all too easily!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Edge said:


> Clark, If I may, Since the thread on Autopia was locked because some guys got into it not related to the post, I would like you to read the same post on autogeek site. After reading the post and because I KNOW THE ADAPTER CANNOT HIT, I called and challenged the poster to take the same pad and adapter and make the other side of the bumper identical to the one he damaged. I backed it up by offering to pay for the bumper repair. Feel free to read it and the results below but the end result was the customer concluded that the neither the adatper NOR PLATE hit the car and he in fact applied way too much pressure and burned the paint even with the PC. The orange pad is aggressive and so must have been the chemicals he used. After discussing it with him we decided to cover half the repair bill even though we were deemed even by the customer totally not responsible. Believe me, we could not be selling this system if it damaged cars. We are in the business of making cars look GREAT!
> 
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/porter-cable-7424-pad-forum/3634-polishing-fun.html


I whole heartedly apologise if i offended anyone at Edge, it wasnt my intention - i just thought i'd make people aware to the link thats all 

I certainly wasnt bashing the product, i just said i'm not in favour of them, but everyone has different choices :thumb:


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

There is certainly no offense taken but as one of the other posters on this thread said with the internet information (many times MIS INFORMATION) spreads like wildfire and can cause irreputable damage to a company and its products. I am constantly doing damage control on the web to make sure that people don't get the wrong ideas about our products. I would be interested to know why you did not care for the system though? Many people have had misconceptions about the system and it turns out they were just not using it right and therefore did not like it. Here is another thread to give you an idea what I am talking about.

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/porter-cable-7424-pad-forum/3813-big-thumbs-up-edge.html

Best regards,

Aaron Krause (President & CEO)
Dedication To Detail, Inc.
777 Henderson Blvd. 
Suites # 1 & 2
Folcroft, PA 19032
---------------------------------------
 Phone: (610) 583-4883
 Fax: (610) 583-4885
 Email: [email protected]
Website: www.edgepads.com


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Edge said:


> There is certainly no offense taken but as one of the other posters on this thread said with the internet information (many times MIS INFORMATION) spreads like wildfire and can cause irreputable damage to a company and its products. I am constantly doing damage control on the web to make sure that people don't get the wrong ideas about our products. I would be interested to know why you did not care for the system though? Many people have had misconceptions about the system and it turns out they were just not using it right and therefore did not like it. Here is another thread to give you an idea what I am talking about.
> 
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/porter-cable-7424-pad-forum/3813-big-thumbs-up-edge.html
> 
> ...


I just found that i gt on better with the normal 6.5" pads made by meguiars etc etc.

Again i will stress - i'm not saying they're a bad product, i just dont get on with them thats all


----------

